# Nacho's second Groom



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi All

Nacho had his second successful groom today by a wonderful lady who comes to my house.

All in all he was a pretty good boy - bit growly when she did his front paws and was VERY bored by the end. Soon as he was let down he did the standard doodle dash. 

Here's the pics of him this morning before and then after. I like him both ways... I certainly know this will be much more manageable. I can't be dealing with brambles caught up in his fur anymore! 

BEFORE










AFTER


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah Nacho I could weep with your cuteness! In the first pic I just want to eat him up and in the second pic he looks equally gorgeous and we can see his eyes! Lovely!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Nacho looks great in both pics! Billy is going for his 2nd groom this week and I don't feel half as nervous as the first time
H x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Aww the gorgeous Nacho :love-eyes: Bertie has a similar cut to him by the looks of it and like you say it's a lot easier to manage.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

She's done a good job, Nacho looks so cute! Nice his face/head hasn't been taken too short.:twothumbs:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It's hard to believe it is the same dog..he looks gorgeous either way but then you know I have a soft spot for Nacho


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

ahh 
hes still a cutie bless him
marzy


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nacho is very cute - love the way he is sitting in the second photo


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Nacho is soooooooooooooooooo cute!!! He looks gorgeous before and after his groom.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Nacho is very cute - love the way he is sitting in the second photo


It's classic cockapoo pose isn't it with front paws slightly turned out like they are doing ballet! Love it!!!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh he looks lovely! Luna had a very similar cut this time and I have to admit, it is soooooo much easier to care for. We were grooming her every night before and now it's every few days and she gets half the number of leaves etc stuck to her.

Gorgeous x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Awww! I love Nacho, he is the picture of cuteness!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> It's hard to believe it is the same dog..he looks gorgeous either way but then you know I have a soft spot for Nacho


I know I keep looking at him and am surprised because I keep forgetting. He is sooo small now he has had a hair cut and I swear he is lighter in weight.


Thanks everyone for the lovely comments.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I certainly thought he looks lighter than 9kg! However, it's probably pure 'Nacho', or should I say 'macho' muscle!!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> I certainly thought he looks lighter than 9kg! However, it's probably pure 'Nacho', or should I say 'macho' muscle!!


haha he's my solid little beefer. xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I love both looks! So cute  Nacho is cuuuuuute!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh what a gorgeous boy ... de-fluffed and smelling good Nacho xxx


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I just want to cuddle him! X


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Well I weighed him.... He has lost 300grams since his hair cut!  Poor boy - a big tasty bone as a treat today!  x


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

What a gorgeous hair cut. Was he scissored trimmed or with the clippers?


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

maplegum said:


> What a gorgeous hair cut. Was he scissored trimmed or with the clippers?


Both. Clippers on his body, scissors on his leg and face xx


----------

